# This may be too much of a personal question to ask



## eeapo (Aug 22, 2022)

But here goes, what do you estimate the value of your bike collection is?
I myself do not have collection. I get bikes that are given to me or buy very
Inexpensive fix them up give away or sell for what I have in them.
I like working on bikes that’s all.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## saladshooter (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Robert Troub (Aug 22, 2022)

That is far too personal....


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 22, 2022)

Who knows...I end up over spending on most days.....so maybe double what it is suppose to be?? 😅


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## volksboy57 (Aug 22, 2022)

did my wife put you up to this?


----------



## catfish (Aug 22, 2022)

Mine is valued around non of your business.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 22, 2022)

volksboy57 said:


> did my wife put you up to this?



I was going to ask which estimate he was inquiring about. The true value?.....or what I've told my girl I spent? Cuz there is a significant difference.


----------



## Gimletbikes (Aug 22, 2022)

I'm only commenting so I get updates when more people find creative ways to not answer


----------



## volksboy57 (Aug 22, 2022)

Also, I think my stuff is worth a lot until I try to sell it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 22, 2022)

eeapo said:


> But here goes, what do you estimate the value of your bike collection is?
> I myself do not have collection. I get bikes that are given to me or buy very
> Inexpensive fix them up give away or sell for what I have in them.
> I like working on bikes that’s all.



...and the purpose of this question is? Oh well I'll answer--$826


----------



## Thee (Aug 22, 2022)

catfish said:


> Mine is valued around non of your business.



Nunya 🤣😂


----------



## Thee (Aug 22, 2022)

volksboy57 said:


> Also, I think my stuff is worth a lot until I try to sell it.



Buy high sell low


----------



## Thee (Aug 22, 2022)

How old are you and where do you live?


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 22, 2022)

What's the value of your life ? That's my answer.


----------



## Thee (Aug 22, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> View attachment 1683977



Lmfao


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 22, 2022)

Thee said:


> Lmfao



That one kills every time he breaks it out


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 22, 2022)

I value this hoard at more than your life, plus shipping.


----------



## Thee (Aug 22, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> I value this hoard at more than your life, plus shipping. View attachment 1684013



+ shipping lmao


----------



## lounging (Aug 22, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> I value this hoard at more than your life, plus shipping.



ouch...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 22, 2022)

if I were to sell the 9 bikes I think of as my "collection" I could buy 1.25 nice original pre war Schwinn tank bikes....


----------



## detroitbike (Aug 22, 2022)

anything you put in print is subject to scrutiny in a divorce.


----------



## kreika (Aug 22, 2022)

Well since I’m divorced definitely as much as I used have…..survey says….braaaaaant XXX


----------



## Thee (Aug 22, 2022)

detroitbike said:


> anything you put in print is subject to scrutiny in a divorce.



In that case, entire collection A dollar 38 two fifty 😳


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 22, 2022)

lounging said:


> ouch...



Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## eeapo (Aug 22, 2022)

Thee said:


> How old are you and where do you live?



I’m 78 years old and live in NM


----------



## fattyre (Aug 22, 2022)

To .0005% of society our old bike stuff is worth something.


----------



## ditchpig (Aug 22, 2022)

eeapo said:


> I’m 78 years old and live in NM



I thought that was pretty funny when he asked you that question because it was just as personal and a bit creepy. So good on you for replying. Don't know if you got any real answers.... probably because most of us don't want to think about it. We are basically in a vintage bicycle collectors support group......


----------



## kccomet (Aug 22, 2022)

dude....


----------



## ditchpig (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## J-wagon (Aug 22, 2022)

Maybe about 1 Oz gold


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 23, 2022)

And why is this type of discussion in the Workshop forum?
Although, I guess it makes sense.
You’re lucky you didn’t get a hammer thrown at you.
The first job I had, you were expected to own your own tools.
If one of the other guys caught you snooping around their bench or using one of their tools, the next sound you heard was a hammer or a wrench flying past your head.
You learned real quick, to mind your own business, and focus on the task at hand.
Besides, most of the guys around here, don’t want to know how much their collection is worth.
That just confirms how much they’ve spent.


----------



## Thee (Aug 23, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> And why is this type of discussion in the Workshop forum?
> Although, I guess it makes sense.
> You’re lucky you didn’t get a hammer thrown at you.
> The first job I had, you were expected to own your own tools.
> ...



Seen the hammer thrown on the job for exactly that reason hahaha, more than once 🔨🔨🔨 🤣😂😆


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Aug 23, 2022)

You're right. It is.


----------



## ricobike (Aug 23, 2022)

The value of my collection is the happiness I feel when I acquire them, build/rebuild them, look at them, and ride them.  So to answer your question, my collection is priceless but only to me .


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 24, 2022)

ricobike said:


> The value of my collection is the happiness I feel when I acquire them, build/rebuild them, look at them, and ride them.  So to answer your question, my collection is priceless but only to me .



Best answer yet right here! I totally agree


----------



## tacochris (Aug 24, 2022)

To me?  Priceless.  To most bike guys.....wall art. 😉   Lol


----------



## HEMI426 (Aug 24, 2022)

Let's add em up.
  $25 1925 Excelsior
  $10 1939 Elgin twinn bar 4 star deluxe
  $30 3 Stingrays
  $20 WF Cosmic Flyer
  $10 4 Franken bikes
  $  2 Schwinn Traveler
  $  3 WF tank bike
  $  8 Triax road bike
  $ 10 for 12 generic bikes
  $ 75 The best for last 1937 Roadmaster Supreme
_$    0 no value in the other 20 bikes_______
 $193.00 Total

I put a high value on them because they are all paid off, only a few were financed.
By the way who needs this information.


----------



## tacochris (Aug 24, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Let's add em up.
> $25 1925 Excelsior
> $10 1939 Elgin twinn bar 4 star deluxe
> $30 3 Stingrays
> ...



I'll give you $70 for the 1937 Roadmaster.  I think you're a little high....😀


----------



## HEMI426 (Aug 24, 2022)

I think I was high when I paid $30 for that bike.


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 24, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Let's add em up.
> $25 1925 Excelsior
> $10 1939 Elgin twinn bar 4 star deluxe
> $30 3 Stingrays
> ...



I’ll give you that, when can we arrange a time to exchange?🤣


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 24, 2022)

I can tell you this, the bikes I have listed on Craigslist right now seem to have no value at all. 😩


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 24, 2022)

IDK why that question is so difficult, insulting or NunYa.
I have no problem disclosing my collection worth at all.
Individually or collectively, it or they are worth whatever I can manage to sell them for. .

And to project they're future worth: In the event I croaked off? According to my adult kids and subjective continuous defense of my Kids ludicrous arguments; whelp, keep U fingers crossed, U'r close by. Because the last time he visited and discussed it he said: "I'd sell them all for $100." Of which my wife defended, once again. So, U No? To answer the question: 100 bucks. 😍


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 24, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> By the way who needs this information.



The IRS haha


----------



## eeapo (Aug 25, 2022)

Jeff54 said:


> IDK why that question is so difficult, insulting or NunYa.
> I have no problem disclosing my collection worth at all.
> Individually or collectively, it or they are worth whatever I can manage to sell them for. .
> 
> And to project they're future worth: In the event I croaked off? According to my adult kids and subjective continuous defense of my Kids ludicrous arguments; whelp, keep U fingers crossed, U'r close by. Because the last time he visited and discussed it he said: "I'd sell them all for $100." Of which my wife defended, once again. So, U No? To answer the question: 100 bucks. 😍




I know how you feel, I just got into the bike repair hobby 3or4 years ago and have bought many bike repair tools. Before that I did a lot of wood work and welding as a hobby and have sold some tools of which I have many. My problem is I don’t have sons only girls and my son in law has no interest what so ever in either hobby, to busy working making a living.
I’m now 78 years and will not slow down until kick I the bucket or just not able to do it anymore.
I hope I know a couple of months before I die that I’m going to die so that I can sell some of the tools. Remaining tools will go to who knows.


----------



## AndyA (Aug 26, 2022)

ditchpig said:


> We are basically in a vintage bicycle collectors support group....



Hello, my name is Andy and I have too many bikes. Our adult daughter was visiting us a few weeks ago. After going down the basement, she commented on the number of bikes, both whole and in pieces, and said to her mom "You must really love him."


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 26, 2022)

AndyA said:


> Hello, my name is Andy and I have too many bikes. Our adult daughter was visiting us a few weeks ago. After going down the basement, she commented on the number of bikes, both whole and in pieces, and said to her mom "You must really love him."




You forgot to post the punch line.  And she said......................? 🤣


----------



## higgens (Aug 26, 2022)

They are not worth anything unless you are willing to part with any of em.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 27, 2022)

The problem with putting a value on my " Collection"  is that it is always changing .  I also am having a hard time as to which bikes are actually in the collection.  Then the next dilemma is what about all those darn accessories............are they part of my collection ?  It's kinda like " If the train don't stop , how can i finish paying for the ride "   It just can't be answered .   😂


----------



## Monarkman (Aug 27, 2022)

eeapo said:


> But here goes, what do you estimate the value of your bike collection is?
> I myself do not have collection. I get bikes that are given to me or buy very
> Inexpensive fix them up give away or sell for what I have in them.
> I like working on bikes that’s all.





eeapo said:


> But here goes, what do you estimate the value of your bike collection is?
> I myself do not have collection. I get bikes that are given to me or buy very
> Inexpensive fix them up give away or sell for what I have in them.
> I like working on bikes that’s all.



Yup. Too personal of a question.🤣🤣


----------



## Monarkman (Aug 27, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> I was going to ask which estimate he was inquiring about. The true value?.....or what I've told my girl I spent? Cuz there is a significant difference.
> 
> View attachment 1683996



🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## KevinBrick (Aug 27, 2022)

Good question! The only way to find out is to sell them.. Some I would make money on but most of them I would probably have to part out to break even.. The one question I always get whenever I show someone my collection is .. What do you do with them when you get them all fixed up.. Do you ever sell them.. I just say most collectors are like me.. Trying to find an original bike and clean them up to make them rideable again..  Would be lucky to break even at that point so I just hold on to them.. Hope to sell them all before I pass on so my kids don’t have to deal with them all..Some of my bikes are worth a hundred bucks and some over a thousand.. So I figure 3-$400 per bike and add em up 🤗


----------



## johneconomos (Aug 27, 2022)

Glad to see no one is willing to reveal anything personal about themselves in the answers they give!! Parenthetically, 500k Thai Baht.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 27, 2022)

johneconomos said:


> Glad to see no one is willing to reveal anything personal about themselves in the answers they give!! Parenthetically, 500k Thai Baht.




I have no freaking idea what my collection is worth. If I stated a price on the value, it would be a topic for an argument. And I don't have any numbers to back up my claim, I quit keeping track of what I've spent years ago because I don't want to know.  🤣


----------



## phantom (Aug 27, 2022)

Unlike a lot of members here, I am not a collector. I am flipper and usually never have more than three bikes at a time. More often than not, two at a time. Most get cosmetics and sold and some get parted out. I never buy anything I don't connect with or wouldn't mind getting stuck with. ( has never happened ) After about my third bike or so I am always on house money and never co mingle the funds. I usually purchase in the $100 to $300 range but after you flip a few of those for $250 to $450 on average, you are all clear after that.  So I have no inventory, love looking for the bargains, It keeps me active, a lot of bikes remind me of simpler time ( I am 76 ) and I probably clear $3K a year doing it. Started doing this in 2004 so at 58 I got a late start. I am just a little fish in this giant pond and really enjoy the Big Guns threads, knowledge, pictures and stories.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Aug 27, 2022)

Shouldn't this be posted in the "Vintage BMX Bicycle" forum?


----------



## Nashman (Aug 27, 2022)

If I Tell You I Have to Kill You (2015) - IMDb
					

If I Tell You I Have to Kill You: Directed by Kennedy Goldsby. With Obba Babatundé, Tom Sizemore, Keith David, Robert Miano. When a professor of religious studies is forced to investigate why his students are being murdered, he discovers what ended his own life and is then reborn.




					www.imdb.com


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Aug 27, 2022)

Nashman said:


> If I Tell You I Have to Kill You (2015) - IMDb
> 
> 
> If I Tell You I Have to Kill You: Directed by Kennedy Goldsby. With Obba Babatundé, Tom Sizemore, Keith David, Robert Miano. When a professor of religious studies is forced to investigate why his students are being murdered, he discovers what ended his own life and is then reborn.
> ...



They wanted De Niro. They settled for Miano.


----------



## AndyA (Aug 27, 2022)

higgens said:


> They are not worth anything unless you are willing to part with any of em.



And someone is willing to buy them. As taught in Economics 101.


----------



## eeapo (Aug 27, 2022)

phantom said:


> Unlike a lot of members here, I am not a collector. I am flipper and usually never have more than three bikes at a time. More often than not, two at a time. Most get cosmetics and sold and some get parted out. I never buy anything I don't connect with or wouldn't mind getting stuck with. ( has never happened ) After about my third bike or so I am always on house money and never co mingle the funds. I usually purchase in the $100 to $300 range but after you flip a few of those for $250 to $450 on average, you are all clear after that.  So I have no inventory, love looking for the bargains, It keeps me active, a lot of bikes remind me of simpler time ( I am 76 ) and I probably clear $3K a year doing it. Started doing this in 2004 so at 58 I got a late start. I am just a little fish in this giant pond and really enjoy the Big Guns threads, knowledge, pictures and stories.




You and I think a lot alike, I’m 78YO. I have three bikes at the moment for sale no one is buying. In this part  of the country vintage bikes don’t mean much.  I had this bike and offered it for as low as $50 and not even a counter offer was made.


----------



## Joseph Frost (Aug 27, 2022)

I guess I'm with you Eeapo. I just turned 70 and just enjoy working on bikes. Saving them and getting them back to someone who can use them. I have donated a lot to a fellow who raises money for cancer research. And given many to small kids over the years. I have about a dozen around that have sentimental value, including my first Schwinn as a child. I came with nothing and I'll leave with nothing.


----------



## Rusthound (Aug 28, 2022)

I think you are going to find that most "collections" of whatever have 2 values the internal inflated price within the hobby and the true price when you try to sell the stuff outside of the hobby.

 see the ladies Schwinn above in eeapo comments.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Aug 28, 2022)

Rusthound said:


> I think you are going to find that most "collections" of whatever have 2 values the internal inflated price within the hobby and the true price when you try to sell the stuff outside of the hobby.
> 
> see the ladies Schwinn above in eeapo comments.



The inverse can just as easily apply though. An educated collector will usually not make a purchase on an inflated priced item. On the other hand, take a antique shop for example, these places usually inflate prices hoping to hook the uninitiated.


----------



## Rusthound (Aug 28, 2022)

Antique shops in this area are on the verge of extinction.


----------



## videoranger (Oct 20, 2022)

For this group, I would think 2 - 6 figures covers the range with some exceptions on both ends. The potential and realized monetary value is always a moving target and actual disclosure could invite unwanted interest. Of course "value" is open to interpretation.


----------



## Monarkman (Oct 20, 2022)

eeapo said:


> But here goes, what do you estimate the value of your bike collection is?
> I myself do not have collection. I get bikes that are given to me or buy very
> Inexpensive fix them up give away or sell for what I have in them.
> I like working on bikes that’s all.



Yup, too much to ask too personal to be posted out on the web.


----------



## tacochris (Oct 20, 2022)

My stuff is all wall art anyway....not worth much.   😉


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 20, 2022)

Gather up some substantial $$ totals...then map quest the addresses once work schedule comings and goings etc
can be determined....


----------



## Drosentreter (Oct 20, 2022)

bobcycles said:


> Gather up some substantial $$ totals...then map quest the addresses once work schedule comings and goings etc
> can be determined....



Sounds like you have experience in the field Bob… anything you want to share with the rest of us?… 🤣🤣🤣. Just kidding lol. I know you’re a stand up honest guy.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 21, 2022)

Haha


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 21, 2022)

bobcycles said:


> Gather up some substantial $$ totals...then map quest the addresses once work schedule comings and goings etc
> can be determined....



Bring it...










Daisy...SICK BALLS!


----------



## videoranger (Oct 21, 2022)

remember



 to bring some doggie treats


----------

